
U.N. Backs Down on Partnership with Tencent for 75th Anniversary - kerng
https://foreignpolicy.com/2020/04/15/united-nations-backs-down-china-coronavirus-censorship-tencent-seventy-five-anniversary-international-organization/
======
troughway
Because people still believe that video games and entertainment in general
aren't subversive propaganda in disguise (yet somehow classify American Army
into a genre of it's own, hypocritically), I am going to drop this in here.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tencent#Entertainment](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tencent#Entertainment)

Make of those acquisitions and buyouts whatever you will.

~~~
yorwba
It's the other way around. Tencent puts some overt propaganda in their titles
for the domestic market to appease the censors, but they'd prefer to just make
as much money as possible. (E.g. they released a game that had a backstory all
about patriotically defending the Chinese homeland, but the heroes on the
cover were predominantly Western-looking, because that's what players have
come to expect.)

